# Call of Duty: Black Ops II Filme aus dem Kinomodus herunterladen



## CollCreper (19. Januar 2013)

Hey leute,
ich habe letztens ein 201/2 (mit doppel Lode, und Swarm...)
auf das bin ich natürlich sehr stolz, und würde es gern ein paar freunden oder TY präsentieren...
Im Dateimanager (gespeichert) ist das Video schon.
Ich würde das Gameplay gerne auf meinem Pc speichern, bevor ich es auf YT veröffentliche.
Und ich weiß nicht wie ich das im Kinomodus (will ungern Extra Programme installieren müssen)herunterladen kann.
Brauche Hilfe!
Danke schon im Vorraus!
Mfg CollCreper


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den Modus noch nie getestet, aber: kannst Du da beim zuschauen dann Kameras wechseln usw. ? Wenn ja, dann ist das kein Video, sondern nur die Koordinaten und Aktions-Daten der Spieler, und das, was Du siehst, ist grad in Echtzeit berechnet. Du müsstest dann also das ganze mit einem Programm aufnehmen und kannst es nur so als Video speichern.

Oder sind das doch echte Videodateien? Was genau ist dann das Problem? Ist das ein Videoformat, was nur mit BO abgespielt werden kann? ^^ 



Nebenbei würd ich Dich als MItspieler, selbst wenn Du in meinem eigenen Team wärst, verfluchen, da Du ganz offensichtlich nur auf Deine eigenen Kills hinauswillst und nicht dem Team hilfst (201 Kills gehen ja nur bei einem nicht-Deathmatch-Modus)


----------

